# Dolomiti Freeride nach bike-gps.com



## tobitobi.ch (8. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte mit ein paar Freunden die Dolomiti Freeride nach bike-gps.com fahren: http://www.bike-gps.com/touren/tourenmtb/tourendolomitifreeride

Die Tour wird auch im BIKE-Alpenguide 2009 (Seite 134) vorgestellt.

Nach unseren Einschätzungen, sind die Etappen recht kurz geraten. Wir sind fit und und lange Alpenetappen sind für uns kein Problem (wir können stundenlang Singletrails runterheizen ). Klar benützen wir auch gerne die Seilbahnen, so gibt's noch mehr Abfahrts-Spass pro Tag.

Wer hat die Tour schon gefahren und kann uns seine Eindrücke schildern?
Sind die Etappen tatsächlich recht kurz?
Kann man Etappen zusammenfassen?
Wo gibt's unterwegs lohnenswerte Zusatzsingletrails?
Gibt's Hotels die man man meiden/buchen sollte?

Mit besten Dank für eure Hilfe, Tobias


----------



## kroun (26. Januar 2010)

die letzten 3 touren kenn nicht alles sooo genau... aber zu kurz geraten find ich sie nicht unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarinS (15. Juli 2010)

Ist jemand die Tour mittlererweile gefahren und hat nähere Infos zu
Streckenschwierigkeit der Trails? Kenne das Stück von der Faneshütte
runter über's Limojoch, wie ist die Schwierigkeit der anderen Etappen gemessen mit diesem Trail?


----------



## dede (15. Juli 2010)

Haben die Tour hier schon mehrmals durchdiskutiert (inkl. der möglichen und vielfach sinnvollen!) Varianten und Veränderungsmöglichkeiten => SuFu 
Ist per se keine echte Freeridetour (so ein Name verkauft sich natürlich gut), sondern mit ein paar schönen Trails, auf denen jeder (mittel)gute Fahrtechniker seinen Spaß haben wird. Richtig heftige Trails sind da gar nicht dabei (außer vllt. der kurze Abschnitt direkt nach dem Col Locia oder einige wenige Stellen in de nAlleghetrails bzw. runter zur Casera Campigat) => auch für "Normalos" absolut bewältigbar!


----------



## mw.dd (17. November 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Haben die Tour hier schon mehrmals durchdiskutiert (inkl. der möglichen und vielfach sinnvollen!) Varianten und Veränderungsmöglichkeiten => SuFu ...



Kannst Du mir mit dem passenden Stichwort für die Suche weiterhelfen? "Dolomiti Freeride" ist es anscheinend nicht


----------



## tobitobi.ch (17. November 2011)

Doch, doch die Tour ist unter Dolomiti Freeride zu finden.


----------



## mw.dd (17. November 2011)

tobitobi.ch schrieb:


> Doch, doch die Tour ist unter Dolomiti Freeride zu finden.



Danke, den kannte ich schon. Ich suche aber die dazu passende Diskussion im mtb-news-Forum, die dede meint


----------



## dede (18. November 2011)

Haben viele Einzelabschnitte separat angeschnitten, worum geht's dir genau???


----------



## mw.dd (18. November 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Haben viele Einzelabschnitte separat angeschnitten, worum geht's dir genau???



Erstmal nur um allgemeine Infos und lohnende Alternativen - hatte auf einen ausführlicheren Thread gehofft. Erfahrungsberichte wären auch schön. Aber gut...

Etappe 2 scheint mir etwas kurz. Hier kann man sicher noch zur Porta Vescovo hochfahren und auf der Bindelweghütte übernachten?

Ich würde mit einem 6. Tag planen und einen Zwischenstopp einlegen. Wo lohnt das am meisten? Alleghe?

Und eine Frage zum Rücktransport: Gibt es Alternativen zum Shuttle? Wenn nicht, welche Kosten muß man einplanen?


----------



## re lax (20. November 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich würde mit einem 6. Tag planen und einen Zwischenstopp einlegen. Wo lohnt das am meisten? Alleghe?



Das ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl.
Tourempfehlung Alleghe: 
- rauf zum Monte Fertazza und über Lagusello nach Caprile (gps track gibts auch bei bike-gps.com)
- wirklich super ist auch die Abfahrt von der Averauhütte -strada de la vena -colle santa lucia- caprile (angeblich der längste Trail der diesjährigen TAC, 5 Etappe)
- naheliegend wäre auch die "transcivetta". Landschaftlich sensationell, aber fahrtechnisch uninteressant (viel wandern und am Ende langweilige Schotterabfahrt), keine Empfehlung


----------



## KarinS (21. November 2011)

bin die Tour letztes Jahr als geführte Tour gefahren und bin der Meinung
von Dede, es ist keine "richtige" Freeridetour. Es sind auch viele Karrenwege + Forststraßen dabei, zwischendurch gibt's aber auch immer
wieder nette Trails. Die 1. Tagesetappe ist auch recht kurz, da bietet sich
z.B. zum einrollen eine Abfahrt auf dem Herrensteig an. Dann nochmal
mit der Gondel rauf und die Tour nach der Beschreibung fahren. Am
Anfang ein netter Waldtrail, zum Schluß aber auch relativ viel Asphalt und
die Auffahrt zur Pederühütte zieht sich ganz schön. Die 2. Tagesetappe
ist recht kurz und da in Arabba nicht grad viel geboten ist könnte man
schon noch was dranhängen. Allerdings liegt die Bindelweghütte am
3. Tag nicht auf dem Weg falls Ihr dort übernachten wollt. Vielleicht
weiß Dede hier was sinnvolles? Alleghe bietet sich als Zwischenstopp oder
Verlängerung an. Der letzte Tag mit Abfahrt von der Rosetta Hütte ist
landschaflich sensationell, aber auch recht kurz und am Anfang wieder
nur ein breiterer, grobschottriger Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (21. November 2011)

Danke erstmal für Eure Bemühungen!



KarinS schrieb:


> bin die Tour letztes Jahr als geführte Tour gefahren und bin der Meinung
> von Dede, es ist keine "richtige" Freeridetour. Es sind auch viele Karrenwege + Forststraßen dabei, zwischendurch gibt's aber auch immer
> wieder nette Trails. Die 1. Tagesetappe ist auch recht kurz, da bietet sich
> z.B. zum einrollen eine Abfahrt auf dem Herrensteig an. Dann nochmal
> ...



Ich brauche nicht unbedingt eine echte "Freeride"tour, mich reizt aber die Seilbahnunterstützung. Etwas technischer kann es ruhig werden...

Der 1. Tag ist mir lang genug und hat auch ausreichend Höhenmeter, da würde ich nichts ändern wollen.

Am 2. Tag lohnt wohl ein Abstecher nach Corvara oder La Villa nicht? Dann würde ich von Arabba noch hochfahren, den Bindelweg mitnehmen und entweder auf der Bindelweghütte oder im Hotel Savoia übernachten. Am nächsten Tag zurück nach Arabba und wieder Bahn, oder gleich vom Passo Pordoi über den 680 zur Porta Vescovo - sieht auf dem Routenplaner von Bike-GPS auch machbar aus.

Der Zwischenstopp in Alleghe zwischen Tag 3 und 4 ist wohl Pflicht, wenn man sich im Netz umschaut


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. November 2011)

Ich kann nur was zu Teilen vom ersten (ab Enneberg) und zum zweiten Tag sagen und bestätigen, dass diese 2. Etappe sehr kurz ist. Wir sind diese Strecke mit 21 Bikern (in 2 Gruppen) mit SportsInTeam im September gefahren. Start war in St. Vigil und trotz der Gruppengrößen hatten wir keinerlei Zeitprobleme bis Ziel Arabba. Wir hatten ein, zwei Defekte, eine kleine Pause in der Pederühütte, eine sehr lange Mittagspause auf der Faneshütte und Seilbahn-Unterstützung in St. Kassian (man spart ca. 400hm Auffahrt). Gegen 17 Uhr waren alle dann in Arabba. (Ab Pralongia hätte ich noch einen schöneren/technischeren Alternativ-Track zur Abfahrt über's Rif. Cherz. --> pn)

Der Bindelweg liegt ja nun mal nicht auf der originalen Strecke vom Dolomiti Freeride. Bei Start auf der Pederü- oder Faneshütte sollte es für eine halbwegs fitte kleinere Gruppe kein großes Problem sein, noch mit der Seilbahn auf die Porta Vescovo rauf zu gondeln, den Bindelweg und den Pordoi-Trail mitzunehmen und dann ganz locker wieder die Passstraße nach Arabba runter zu rollen. Den Zeitaufwand für diese Extraschleife würde ich mal - inkl. Seilbahn - auf ca. 1,5 bis 2 Stunden beziffern.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## mw.dd (25. November 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Der Bindelweg liegt ja nun mal nicht auf der originalen Strecke vom Dolomiti Freeride. Bei Start auf der Pederü- oder Faneshütte sollte es für eine halbwegs fitte kleinere Gruppe kein großes Problem sein, noch mit der Seilbahn auf die Porta Vescovo rauf zu gondeln, den Bindelweg und den Pordoi-Trail mitzunehmen und dann ganz locker wieder die Passstraße nach Arabba runter zu rollen. Den Zeitaufwand für diese Extraschleife würde ich mal - inkl. Seilbahn - auf ca. 1,5 bis 2 Stunden beziffern.
> 
> ...



Danke für das Angebot! ->bekommst eine PN

Da wir schon auf der Faneshütte starten wollen, sollte es also ganz bequem zu schaffen sein


----------



## dede (25. November 2011)

Wenn ihr technisch richtig gut drauf seid (S2 voll beherrschen, Stellen S3 in teilw. leicht ausgesetzem Gelände sollten euch nicht abschrecken!), dann empfehl ich folgende "Bindelweg"-Zusatzschlenker-Variante: Arabba-Porta Vescovo via Seilbahn, dann aber direkt runter zum Fedaiasee und am Rifugio Marmolada in den alten Fedaiaweg einbiegen und bis fast vor die Tore Canazeis trailen. Ab hier die Col Rodellabahn nehmen und via Rif Valentini und den alten "Troi Salei" (Karrenweg, bei der Forstwegmündung links weg zur Straße, diese dann runter bis Pian Schiavaneis und entlang des Rio Antermont via Lupo Bianco bis Canazei zurücktrailen). Dann die Belvedere Bahn durch den Fassabikepark nehmen (auf dem ersten Abschnitt nehmen sie auch nicht voll protectete Biker mit, oben dann Verhandlungssache bzw. man muß halt 15-20 Min hochstrampeln bis man am Albergo Pordoi rechts auf die sehr steile Schotterpiste zum Rif Belvedere abzweigt). Dann erst den Bindelweg dranhängen (Ü auf der Bindelweghütte sehr empfehlenswert!) und zur Porta Vescovo knapp 10 Min hochschieben. Weiter dann die Querung via Rif. Padon Crepe Rosse etc. bis nach Saviner und Caprile (der ganze Abschnitt ist ein einziger Traum!). Alleghe mind. (!) einen der Trails ausprobieren. Der "Standardtrail" ist technisch ein wenig einfacher als die Lagusello-Variante. Weitere recht gut kombinierbare Trails wären dann das Val Fodara runter bis Serdes und danach die Forcella Ambrizzola über die klassische Cortinaanfahrt (kann man auch gut Hm über die Pie Tofana/Duca d'Aosta-Bahnen abkürzen und gewinnt zudem noch den sehr netten Pezzie de Paru Trail dazu). Auch eine (recht unwegsame!) Variante ist die Querung von der Ambrizzola rüber zum Giaupaß (etwa 30 Min schieben, der Rest ist sehr anspruchsvoll mit kleineren ausgesetzten Stellen kurz vor dem Giaupaß). Danach Averau/Masonadie/Strada della vena oder La Merla/Puntintrails noch eine absolut valide Option!!


----------



## dede (25. November 2011)

Ach so, wegen des Shuttelns: Der Silvano vom Hotel Alleghe organisiert das gerne, allerdings würde ich tendentiell eine "Rückfahrt" per Bike vorschlagen, weil ihr damit wirklich noch ein paar geniale Trails zusätzlich mit einbauen könnt. Kommt halt auf die Länge eures Zeitfensters an, denn ab Falcade braucht man schon 2 Tage zurück zum AP wenn man nicht unbedingt die Direttissima nehmen will!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. November 2011)

dede, ich bin immer wieder begeistert von deinen Ortskenntnissen und Tipps ... da muss ich jetzt glatt selber mal schauen ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. November 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Wenn ihr technisch richtig gut drauf seid (S2 voll beherrschen, Stellen S3 in teilw. leicht ausgesetzem Gelände sollten euch nicht abschrecken!), ...



So gut auch wieder nicht  Mich schrecken Spitzkehren mit (hohen) Stufen, an denen man ins Leere blickt - leichte Höhenangst.

Ich nehme an, S2/S3 ist die Abfahrt von der Porta Vescovo zum Fedaia-Stausee? Ich kenne die Gegend ein wenig, leider bisher nur mit mindestens einem halben Meter Schnee bedeckt...



dede schrieb:


> ... Kommt halt auf die Länge eures Zeitfensters an, denn ab Falcade braucht man schon 2 Tage zurück zum AP wenn man nicht unbedingt die Direttissima nehmen will!



Von Dresden je 1 Tag An- und Abreise, bei Sa.-So also max. 7 Tage. Mit einem Tag Alleghe ist die Rückfahrt nicht mehr drin.



Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> dede, ich bin immer wieder begeistert von deinen Ortskenntnissen und Tipps ...



Ich bin ebenfalls beeindruckt


----------



## dede (25. November 2011)

So gut auch wieder nicht  Mich schrecken Spitzkehren mit (hohen) Stufen, an denen man ins Leere blickt - leichte Höhenangst.

Ich nehme an, S2/S3 ist die Abfahrt von der Porta Vescovo zum Fedaia-Stausee? Ich kenne die Gegend ein wenig, leider bisher nur mit mindestens einem halben Meter Schnee bedeckt...

Ja, das ist sie - wobei deine obige "Beschreibung" etwas übertrieben ist. Das Haupt"problem" da runter ist eher die Steilheit und ein paar unangenehme Absätze/Brocken, aber schlimmstenfalls muß man halt ein paar Minuten schieben, die Exponiertheit hält sich in (engen) Grenzen. Insgesamt ist diese Variante leichter, als erst zum Bindelweg rüberzuqueren und dann von dort runter zum Fedaiasee zu trailen (da sind ein paar ausgesetzte Stellen drin, an denen man besser absteigt!).
7 Etappen würde ich das folgendermaßen strukturieren (seid ihr mit einem oder zwei Autos unterwegs?? Ich unterstell jetzt mal 7 ganze Tage Fahrvergnügen):

1. Tag St. Vigil - Pfaffenberger Wald - Kronplatz via Seilbahn (inkl Herrensteig falls ihr die Zeit dafür habt)-Panoramatrail-St. Vigil-Fanes ca. 1.100 Hm aufwärts, 2.000 Hm abwärts
2. Tag Fanes-Pralongia-Arabba-Bindelweghütte ca. 900 Hm aufwärts (über Piz Sorega Seilbahn kann man nochmal 400 Hm sparen), 1.200 Hm abwärts 
3. Tag Bindelweghütte - Fedaia - Pian Trevisan- Canazei - Col Rodella - Belvedere - Bindelweghütte (durch die zweite Ü dort oben könnt ihr den Tag mit leichtem Gepäck absolvieren, so daß ihr im Extremfall sogar noch nen Teil der Sella Ronda mit einbauen könntet!) ca. 600 Hm aufwärts (je nach Variante natürlich noch mehr), 2.500 Hm abwärts
4. Tag Bindelweghütte - Crepe Rosse - Alleghe - 2x Alleghetrails - Alleghe ca. 400 Hm aufwärts, 3.000 Hm abwärts
5. Tag Alleghe - Falcade - Vallespaß - Val Venegia - Capanna Cervino 1.400 Hm aufwärts, 1.000 Hm abwärts
6. Tag Rollepaß - San Martino - 1. Gondel hoch zum Rif. Rosetta - Casera Campigat - Garestrail (nicht die Forststraße runter ins Agordo!!!) - Vallada Agordina - Cencenighe - Shutteln hoch zum Rifugio Fedare oder Passo Giau; 200 Hm aufwärts, 1.800 Hm runter
7. Tag je nach Variante über Averau (z.B. Sessellift hoch, dann Trail runter und wieder hoch)/Cinque Torri oder via Forcella Ambrizzola (in dieser Richtung etwa 20 Min schieben, dann anspruchsvolle Trails bis zur Scharte, dann Karrenweg bis zum Rif. Croda da Lago und wieder Trail runter bis auf etwa 1.800m - Trails runter nach Cortina-Pie Tofana Bahn-Crepe de Cianderou - Passo Posporcora - Lagusei im Fanestal-Großfanesalm - Fanestrail runter zur Pederühütte und den Pederütrail raus bis St. Vigil, 1.100 Hm aufwärts, 2.500 Hm Downhill....

Insgesamt geniale Trailtour (landschaftlich sowieso), mit der ihr viiiiiel Spaß haben werdet (und die Shuttelei kommt deutlich günstiger weil viel kürzer - sprich nur ca. 45 Min Fahrt - als vom Uli vorgeschlagen. Evtl. könnt ihr euch auch von Alleghe nach Falcade shutteln lassen!). Bei Interesse gerne auch weitere Details!


----------



## mw.dd (27. November 2011)

@dede Klingt gut, ich glaube, das wird eine Traumtour 

Vielen Dank bis hierher; jetzt gehe ich erstmal richtige Karten besorgen. Danach komme ich mit konkreten Fragen wieder


----------



## mw.dd (3. Dezember 2011)

Apropos Karten.
Kompass 55, 57, 59 oder Tabacco 07, 015, 031? Was vergessen? Vielleicht auch eine Kombination aus Kompass und Tabacco?


----------



## dede (5. Dezember 2011)

Hab die Nummern jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber auf jeden Fall Tabacco kaufen wenn man sich eh neu eindecken muß!!!


----------



## Monsterwade (20. Mai 2012)

Kurzes Update für alle Dolomiti FR Fans: Habs endlich geschaft, die Tour auf meine Webseite
hochzuladen. Inklusive GPS-Tracks, Höhenprofil und Streckenbeschreibung. Schaut mal unter
www.alpcross.de vorbei: FR 2011


----------



## Wern (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor, die Tour wie oben von DEDE vorgeschlagen ab nächster oder übernächster Woche zu fahren. 
Karten alle gekauft und auch schon im Detail angesehen.

Jetzt habe ich noch ein paar Fragen an die Experten bzw. die die Tour schon gefahren sind.
Warum in St. Vigil starten und nicht direkt in Bruneck?
Kennt jemand einen Parkplatz in Bruneck und Umgebung auf dem man 7 Tage sein Auto parken kann?
Welche Übernachtungen sind neben den Hütten zu empfehlen? V.a. in Alleghe und am Passo Giau.
Kann jemand was über die Hüttenbelegung Anfang Juli sagen? Muss ich frühzeitig reservieren (3 Biker) oder ist das unter der Woche kein Problem?
Wie sieht es Schneemäßig im Moment aus? Macht es Sinn Montag zu starten oder besser noch eine Woche warten, Laut provinz.bz.it ist Schneefallgrenze in Dolomiten gerade unter 1800. Wieviel Schnee ist wirklich gefallen?


----------



## mw.dd (27. Juni 2013)

Wern schrieb:


> ...
> Warum in St. Vigil starten und nicht direkt in Bruneck?
> Kennt jemand einen Parkplatz in Bruneck und Umgebung auf dem man 7 Tage sein Auto parken kann?...



Das "warum" kannst Du Dir nur selbst beantworten. Ich würde das Auto in Reischach auf dem Seilbahnparkplatz abstellen und von da mit da mit der Gondel auf den Kronplatz starten.


----------



## Wern (27. Juni 2013)

Dachte ich mir auch. Kann man dort ohne Probleme ne Woche stehen bleiben?


----------



## mw.dd (27. Juni 2013)

Wern schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch. Kann man dort ohne Probleme ne Woche stehen bleiben?



So riesig, wie der Platz ist, gehe ich davon aus. Kannst ja vorsichtshalber nochmal beim Liftpersonal fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (27. Juni 2013)

Also vier Tage bin ich da schon mal gestanden, war kein Problem. Wenn du das machst, nimm zum fetten Auftakt gleich mal den "Herrnsteig" mit. Das ist die "offizielle" Mountainbike-Abfahrt vom Kronplatz unter der Gondel... besser als mit 1300 Hömes Superspaß kann man einen Alpencross nicht beginnen . Danach halt nochmal in die Bahn und auf der andern Seite runter nach St Vigil wie gehabt.


----------



## dede (28. Juni 2013)

Würd ich  genau so machen (erst Herrensteig, dann Panoramaweg bis Moosener Kaser) - Parkplatz möglich, v.a. in der Nebensaison (sofern es sich nicht um ein WoMo handelt!!!).


----------



## UncleHo (28. Juni 2013)

Wern schrieb:


> Wie sieht es Schneemäßig im Moment aus? Macht es Sinn Montag zu starten oder besser noch eine Woche warten, Laut provinz.bz.it ist Schneefallgrenze in Dolomiten gerade unter 1800. Wieviel Schnee ist wirklich gefallen?



Im Raum Fanes/Sennes sieht's so aus im Moment:


----------



## dede (28. Juni 2013)

Kronplatz => http://www.kronplatz.com/de/live/webcam/

Und Blick auf Averau => http://www.rifugiolagazuoi.com/indexDE.php

bzw. 5 Torri => http://www.bergfex.it/lagazuoi-cinque-torri/webcams/c2036/


----------



## dede (28. Juni 2013)

=> => => würde die nächsten beiden Tage abwarten und die Wettervorhersage danach im Auge behalten. Die Temperaturen müssen schon um 10 Grad steigen (was durchasu schnell passieren kann!), damit das Weiß bis Montag wieder weg ist....


----------



## Wern (28. Juni 2013)

Wir haben jetzt entschieden das ganze auf nächsten Freitag zu verschieben. Mal sehen was das Wetter so bringt. Soll sehr gewittrig werden nächste  Woche.


----------



## dede (28. Juni 2013)

Gewittrig ist normal um die Jahreszeit, wenn's denn warm werden sollte (aber das kennst ja aus der Heimat )))


----------



## HappyTrail (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo, wir wollen Ende August die Tour 18-StVigil-TransDolomiti-Freeride: 155 km / 4394 Hm von bike-gps.com fahren und zusätzlich eine Drei Zinnen Umrundung einbauen.


  Ist jemand schon mal die Tour gefahren, welche Erfahrung habt ihr gemacht? 



  Wie sind die Abfahrten (besser mit Fullface und Schienbein/Ellenbogen Protektoren)?


----------



## dede (3. Juli 2013)

Wie sind die Abfahrten (besser mit Fullface und Schienbein/Ellenbogen Protektoren)? '

Nein, geht locker mit nem Hardtail, da ist nicht viel mit Freeriden auf der Strecke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HappyTrail (3. Juli 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Wie sind die Abfahrten (besser mit Fullface und Schienbein/Ellenbogen Protektoren)? '
> 
> Nein, geht locker mit nem Hardtail, da ist nicht viel mit Freeriden auf der Strecke!!!



 Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort . 

Das hört sich ja leider nicht sehr vielversprechend an! 

Wenn du sonst noch Tipps hast, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar .


----------



## dede (3. Juli 2013)

Doch, doch, die Tour ist an sich schon sehr schön und auch mit spannenden Trails gewürzt (s.a. Diskussion oben!), aber es handelt sich halt keinesfalls um eine (echte) Freeridetour (du wirst maximal an 2-3 Stellen S3 berühren, der Rest ist stets technisch weniger anspruchsvoll). Mein Verständnis von Freeriden (persönliche Definition) wäre aber, daß FR im Normalfall eigtl. so richtig erst mit S3 beginnt....
Wenn du eine "freeridige" Abfahrt an den 3 Zinnen suchst, dann versuch dich einfach an der Abfahrt von den Cengiaseen runter ins Val Marzon, da bist länger im S3-Bereich unterwegs......


----------



## HappyTrail (3. Juli 2013)

Ok, das hört sich ja dann doch ganz gut an. Da wir eine sehr gemischte Gruppe sind (nicht nur Männlein und Weiblein sondern auch was die Fahrkunst angeht) müsste das Passen. Im Übrigen bin ich auch deiner Meiner bezüglich S3 und Freeride. Ich muss mal sehen ob die Abfahrt Cengiaseen runter ins Val Marzon in unsere Rund passt. Wir übernachten oben am Misurinasee und wollten dann, wenn es geht mit dem Bus zur Dreizinnenhütte shutteln. Weißt du ob die auch Bikes mitnehmen?. Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Tipps!


----------



## dede (3. Juli 2013)

3 Zinnen: Bus nimmt meines Wissens nach keine Bikes mit, aber wenn man früh genug dran ist gibt's da evtl. Ausnahmen dazu


----------



## HappyTrail (3. Juli 2013)

dede schrieb:


> 3 Zinnen: Bus nimmt meines Wissens nach keine Bikes mit, aber wenn man früh genug dran ist gibt's da evtl. Ausnahmen dazu


Ich werde mal das Tourismusbüro in Cortina anschreiben.


----------



## dede (3. Juli 2013)

Cortina ist da der falsche Ansprechpartner, Auronzo ist die entsprechende Gemeinde (oder evtl. noch Misurina selbst, aber da erreicht man eigtl. kaum jemanden....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (3. Juli 2013)

Servus zusammen,

der Schnee von letztem Freitag ist weg, Wetter sieht gut aus für die nächste Woche.
Wir werden die Tour am Samstag in Bruneck starten.
Ein paar Fragen habe ich noch zur einzelnen Wegen:

- Am Passo Crepe Rosse nach links über Tiè oder weiter über Höhenweg zum Col de Federa nach Roca Pietore? Sinn? zu viel auf und ab? Kennt jemand den Weg am Sass de Roi bei Punkt 2277? Ist kurz gepunktet auf der Karte.

- von alleghe nach falcade sind knapp 20km und 450hm. Gibt es hier die Möglichkeit auf Fahrradweg oder Nebenstraßen, oder muss man auf der Hauptstrasse rumgurken? Dann würde sich Shuttel lohnen.

- Gibt es öffentlichen Nahverkehr zw. Agordino und Passo Giau?

- Welcher Weg ist der lohnenste von Croda da Lago nach Cortina? Die 431 zum Lago da Aial und weiter die 428?


----------



## dede (4. Juli 2013)

Crepe Rosse: kommt natürlich drauf an wohin du willst. Wenn Alleghe das Ziel ist auf jeden Fall, ist kaum Auf aber dafür einiges recht nettes Ab (karrenwegig bzw. schöne Rollpassage rüber zum Col de Casiera (ehem. Geschützstellung der Alpini). Pkt 2277 sagt mir jetzt gar nichts, aber zum Sass de Roit rüber ist alles Tragen
Alleghe-Falcade ist per se Radweg (ist die alte Talstraße, die außen am Tunnel vorbeiführt). Shuttel ist an sich aber trotzdem keine schlechte Idee.....
Ja, Bus, aber der fährt unregelmäßig (manchmal nur bis Alleghe oder Caprile)
CdL nach Cortina: wenn du's trailig magst, dann am Nordende des Lago Federa auf den 431er abwärts bis zur kleinen Einsattelung "La Forzela". Hier dann rechts raus (manche bleiben auch weiter geradeaus bis zum Cason de Macarogn, gefällt mir persönlich aber nicht besonders) auf dem Karrenweg zur klassischen Auffahrt und dann den 428er (via Mortisa) nach Cortina rein


----------



## MATTESM (4. Juli 2013)

da ist wieder der Punkt wo Dede rechts abbiegt und ich gern grad weiterfahre  -  es ist und bleibt ein Trail, der teils recht rumpelig ist, eine Schlüsselstelle mit sich bringt (die die allermeisten schieben), aber auch recht viel Wurzelspaß und Waldfeeling. Mir gefällts und auch unseren Teilnehmern zumeist  -  selbst wenn mal wer ein wenig mehr schiebt. 
Viel Spaß! Derzeit herrliche Bedingungen in den Dolomiten bei allem was nicht über 2300m nordseitig ist. 
..m..


----------



## dede (4. Juli 2013)

MATTESM schrieb:


> da ist wieder der Punkt wo Dede rechts abbiegt und ich gern grad weiterfahre  -  es ist und bleibt ein Trail, der teils recht rumpelig ist, eine Schlüsselstelle mit sich bringt (die die allermeisten schieben), aber auch recht viel Wurzelspaß und Waldfeeling. Mir gefällts und auch unseren Teilnehmern zumeist  -  selbst wenn mal wer ein wenig mehr schiebt.
> ..m..


----------



## Wern (4. Juli 2013)

Danke. Trailig ist gut. Genau das suche ich.

Jetzt bin ich leider zu spät gewesen mit der Buchung des Rifugio Sella bzw. Lavarella.
Beide voll für Samstag. 

Was meint ihr. Durchfahren bis nach St. Kassian und dort Übernachtung suchen? Oder im Pederü übernachten. Wahrscheinlich ist das auch schon voll. 
Oder vollgas und gleich bis Arabba? Dann wird es aber nichts mehr mit dem Herrensteil am ersten Tag.
War das naiv von mir zu glauben, 3 Tage vor Start am Wochenende im Rifugio Sella noch ein Zimmer zu bekommen?


----------



## dede (4. Juli 2013)

Rifugio Sella??? Du meinst Fanes, oder?!? Seit 2 Jahren kann man auch wieder auf Großfanes übernachten, was kaum wer weiß bislang. Da könnte es folglich besser aussehen, würde aber auch dort vorher anrufen und vorbuchen!


----------



## Wern (4. Juli 2013)

Sorry. Fanes richtig. Werd mein Glück probieren.


----------



## Wern (4. Juli 2013)

Guter Tip. Auf der Großfanesalm war noch was frei. 
Danke nochmal!


----------



## dede (4. Juli 2013)

Cool! 
Die kennt halt noch kaum einer als "vollwertige" Hütte bzw. hat niemand aufm Übernachtungsradar stehen...


----------



## Wern (13. Juli 2013)

So der Dolomitencross mit Liftunterstützung ist vorbei.
Schön wars. 
Ich schreib ein paar Erfahrungen für evtl. Nachahmer:
Wir haben in St. Lorenzen bei Bruneck geparkt. Dort gibt es einen großen Parkplatz der nichts kostet. 
Der Panoramaweg vom Kronplatz war leider wegen einem Berglauf gesperrt. Wir sind dann erst den Herrensteig gefahren und später über Weg Nr. 1 in Richtung St. Vigil. Auch absolut lohnenswerte Etappe, auch wenn am Ende ziemlich viel Höhenmeter über Teer vernichtet werden.
Da bei uns Lavarella wie auch Faneshütte ausgebucht waren haben wir auf Tip von Dede auf der Granfanesalm übernachtet. Sehr zu empfehlen, auch wenn die Wirtin keine große Werbung machen will. Empfehlen durfte ich sie trotzdem Im Vergleich zu den Berghotels weiter vorne richtig gemütlich und ruhig. Wir waren nur 6 Leute insgesamt.
Col du Locia ist wirklich sehr stark bewandert. Wir sind Sonntag früh um ca. 9 dort gewesen. Da war an anständig fahren schon nicht mehr zu denken. Mir wars egal, hatte sowieso nur noch eine vordere Bremse und musste so oder so schieben.
Am Pralongiarücken war auch sehr viel los.
Von der Pralongia in Richtung Arabba fast keine Wanderer, auch auf dem Bindelweg am Sonntag Nachmittag um ca. 16 Uhr nichts mehr los. Am Bindelweg unbedingt den oberen Wegabschnitt nehmen. Lässt sich bis auf eine kurze seilversicherte Passage super fahren. Der untere Abschnitt ist nicht lohnenswert. Weg teilweise abgebrochen und viele Treppen um wieder Höhe zu gewinnen.
Bindelweghütte sehr cool. Kauziger Wirt mit gutem Hauswein. Auch hier waren nur insg. 10 Leute auf der Hütte.
Die Querung zum Passo Pordoi geht gut, nur ein kurzes Schneefeld an der Porta Vescova zu überqueren. Sollte aber auch bald weg sein. 
Alleghe: Echt gut dort. Coole Trails, v.a. der lange nach Caprile (Weg 566 glaub ich) Seilbahn Tagesticket kostet mit Bike nur 12 Euro. V.a. die Sicht auf Pelmo und Civetta ist überragend.
Wir haben dann auf den Shuttel nach Falcade verzichtet und sind selbst hochgefahren. Dort dann 2 mal Sessel auf die Hochebene in Richtung Passo di Valle. Das Val Venegia ist ein einziger Traum. Wir haben hier noch die 70hm zum Gipfel (Cima Venegia ?)mitgenommen. 
Capanna Cervino auch sehr lohnenswerte Unterkunft mit gutem Essen und Wein.
Trail vom Rollespass nicht verpassen. Trotz wenig Kurven lohnenswert. 
Hochebene vom Pale di San Martino ist noch extrem viel Schnee. Wir haben ca. 2,5 Stunden für die Überquerung gebraucht. An fahren ist erst sehr spät zu denken, einige Passagen auch mit Absturzgefahr auf Schneefeldern verbunden. Sollte aber jetzt schnell besser werden. Der Garestrail ist ein einziger Traum. Unserer Meinung bester Trail der Tour.
Dann wieder ohne Shuttel nach Alleghe, Col di Baldi mit der Bahn und über Trails auf den Pass zwischen Civetta und Pelmo in Richtung Pescul. Von dort den Passo Giau bis zum Rifugio Giau gefahren. Ich bin noch nie einen so entspannten Pass gefahren. Fast nichts los, traumhaftes Panorama, keine Raser. Perfekt. Hotel am Passo Giau ist teuer, aber sehr lohnenswert. Panorama und Essen sehr gut. 
Die Passage vom Giau zur Forcella Amprizzola ist schön, aber fast nichts fahrbar. Weg vom Rifugio Croda da Lago ist wahnsinn. Leider hat mich wieder eine Bremse im Stich gelassen und ich durfte den halben Weg schieben.
Der Höhenweg bis zum Passo Posporcora ist auch traumhaft, geht auch mit einer Bremse. Wir sind dann über Dürrensee und Toblach am Radweg zurück. Die Fanestrails ohne Hinterradbremse wäre dann doch zu viel gewesen.

Fazit: Geile Tour, landschaftlich absolut hammer, Trails waren sehr gut.
Lifte nehmen überall problemlos Bikes mit. Scheint dort völlig normal zu sein. Im Schnitt haben wir ca. 8 Euro pro Liftfahrt mit Bike bezahlt.
Entgegen aller Befürchtungen war sehr wenig los in den Dolomiten. Bis auf das erste Wochenende im Fanestal war immer absolute Leere auf den Trails und in den Hütten. Wir hatten fast das Gefühl die Dolomiten sind gesperrt 
Laut Aussagen der Wirte waren die großen Weitwanderwege aufgrund von Schnee noch nocht offen . Unser Glück
Bis auf meine Bremsendefekte (Shimano Zee undicht am Kolben, Austausch-Code Komplettausfall) alles perfekt gelaufen. Radläden haben aber überall auch Sonntags auf. D.h. einer kleinen Notreparatur steht nichts im Weg.
 @dede, danke nochmals für die Tips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (15. Juli 2013)

Vom Giaupaß zur Forcella Ambrizzola konntest du fast nichts fahren?!?!? Erscheint mir etwas seltsam zumal du auf den anderen Trails ja Spaß hattest.
Giau-Forcella Zonia und weiter zur Forcella Col Piombin ist eigtl. komplett fahrbar, dann die Querung rüber unterhalb des Mt. Cernera auch zu großen Teilen, dann folgt eine steile, etwa 15 minütige Schiebe-/Tragepassage hoch zur Forcella Giau und danach läuft's ja auch wieder (kann man ja sogar weitestgehend aufwärts fahren...). 
Bist du dir sicher, daß du auf dem "richtigen" Weg warst???


----------



## Wern (15. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht habe ich etwas übertrieben. Giau zur Zonia ging gut, dann die Querung zum Forc. de Col Piombin ging schlecht, da ein Teil des Weges abgerutscht ist. Geht aber zu schieben. Die Querung zum Cernera war teilweise noch mit Schnee bedeckt, teilweise große Brocken im Weg. Fahrfluss kommt da keiner auf. Immer 15 m fahren, dann wieder schieben. 
Die Tragepassage hat uns ganz schön fertig gemacht. Lag wahrscheinlich dran das wir schon 6 Biketage hatten
Oben gings dann teilweise ganz gut, dann aber auch wieder viel bergauf schieben.
Ich sags mal so: Landschaftlich traumhaft, flow kam wenig auf. Dafür umso mehr ab der Forcella Amprizzola.


----------



## thebird (10. September 2013)

Servus!

Bei uns steht ab Samstag eine ganz ähnliche Runde an und ihr könntet mir mit einem Kontakt zur Groß Fanes Hütte weiterhelfen. Unter der Nummer 0039 3493172061 hatte ich bisher keinen Erfolg ...
Wenn ihr sonst noch einen Hütten-Tip habt wäre fein. Mir fehlt für die Region Passo Padon / Passo Crepe Rosse und den Großraum Alleghe (keine "Lust" auf die klassischen Pensionen) noch was rustikales mit Matratzenlager & Co.

Grüße
thebird


----------



## dede (10. September 2013)

Rifugio Padon oder Rifugio Migon (nach der Trailabfahrt vom Crepe Rosse Sattel)


----------



## thebird (10. September 2013)

@ dede. Vielen Dank - ist das Rifugio Padon nicht "nur" Restaurant!?

Langsam wird es ...


----------



## dede (10. September 2013)

Per se ja, aber wenn du explizit nach "rustikalem Matrazenlager und Co" fragst kann man die Padonhütte auch auflisten, denn auf Nachfrage kann man dort auch im Gastraum selbst nächtigen (hab das selbst noch nicht gemacht, weiß aber von einigen, die dort gepennt haben). Würde aber persönlich das Rif. Migon vorziehen....


----------



## dede (10. September 2013)

Hier auch Schwarz auf Weiß => "due cuccette", sprich Matrazenlager....
http://www.caiveneto.it/upld/0N/wcms_f/alleg/schederifugi/schedarifugio_Padon.pdf


----------



## dede (10. September 2013)

Zur Vervollständigung hier das Rif. Migon mit "13 cuccette": http://www.caiveneto.it/rifugio.asp?rif=221


----------



## dede (10. September 2013)

Bzgl Gran Fanes: probier's mal unten im Tal (0039 0471 843078 oder auf ihrem Handy 0039 335 8218304). Sag ihr aber auf keinen Fall, daß du die Handy-Nr. von mir hast )))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thebird (10. September 2013)

@dede. ich schweige wie ein Grab - vielen Dank.

Zufällig jemand in den letzten Tagen da unten gewesen!? Der aktuelle Wetterbericht macht keinen Spaß ...


----------



## NewMaverick (11. September 2013)

thebird schrieb:


> Bei uns steht ab Samstag eine ganz ähnliche Runde an und ihr könntet mir mit einem Kontakt zur Groß Fanes Hütte weiterhelfen. Unter der Nummer 0039 3493172061 hatte ich bisher keinen Erfolg ...



Ich hatte die Wirtin der Gran Fanes Alm im August noch unter folgender Nummer erreicht: +39.346.2193374



thebird schrieb:


> Zufällig jemand in den letzten Tagen da unten gewesen!? Der aktuelle Wetterbericht macht keinen Spaß ...



Wieso denn? Schaut doch gar nicht so schlecht aus:
http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/pustertal.asp

Bin die Tour Ende August gefahren, voll lässige Tour, absolut zu empfehlen!
Viel Spass dabei!


----------



## snooze (4. Juli 2014)

so, ich kram den Fred noch mal hoch. Bin auf der Suche nach einer 1-wöchigen Alpenrunde, und die Tour hört sich ganz gut an. 
Vielleicht erst mal zu uns: Wir sind zu dritt und fahren alle 170er Enduros, wäre der 10. Alpencross, die Klassiker sind wir alle schon gefahren, z.B. 2012 Trans Trail Tirol, 2013 Diretissima. Tagesleistung von 2thm kein Problem, muss aber nicht jeden Tag sein 

Da stellen sich noch ein paar Fragen:

Wir fahren in der 1. Septemberwoche (Start 30.August), sind da Massen an Wanderern zu erwarten?
Gibts bekannte und beschriebene Varianten (nicht in diesem Fred) um die Strecke "traillastiger" zu machen?
Ist das überhaupt das richtige für Enduros?
Hat jemand GPS-Daten die ich als Grundlage nutzen könnte um nicht bei Adam und Eva abfangen zu müssen?

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung !


----------



## Monsterwade (5. Juli 2014)

snooze schrieb:


> Hat jemand GPS-Daten die ich als Grundlage nutzen könnte um nicht bei Adam und Eva abfangen zu müssen?



Schau mal auf meiner Webseite. Bin die Dolo geführt gefahren. 
Mit allen erdenklichen Aufstiegshilfsmitteln.


----------



## snooze (8. Juli 2014)

Dank dir!


----------



## dede (21. Juli 2014)

Hier nochmal die Nr. der Ütia Gran Fanes (Großfaneshütte): 0039 0346 2193374


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (21. Juli 2014)

ah sehr gut! da werden wir wohl auch nächtigen.
@dede: habe nach deiner Beschreibung die Strecke in Basecamp zusammen gebastelt, wäre toll wenn du mal drüber schauen könntest!
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xwentfbmcyxaotob


----------



## dede (21. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten:
Ist die Abfahrt bis zum Saalerwirt so gewollt? Kürzer geht's vorm/am Mooserhof gleich links bergab nach Enneberg/Pieve und St. Vigil...
Etwas trailigere Abfahrt vom Col Rodella: im unteren Teil Richtung Lupo Bianco links weg auf die schwarz gestrichelte Piste, die zur Straßenkehre führt. Dann auf Teer bis zum Pian Schiavaneis und den gestrichelten Steig (Weg mit Schranke gegenüber des Parkpltzes) entlang des Bachs bis Lupo Bianco fahren.
Zum Rifugio Pordoi (das heißt in meinen Augen übrigens Gonzaga!) mußt du Straße fahren, der Trail ist aufwärts zu steil
Vorsicht an den Fanestrails! NUR spätabends, wenn die Wanderer schon im Tal sind, sonst bekommst dort richtig Ärger...
Der oberste Abschnitt ist ein stark gerölliger S2 Abschnitt (teilw. Bachbett), danach kurz auf die Schotterpiste und wieder links rein (diesmal sehr wurzeliger S1-S2). Am Beginn der Ebene vorm Pisciodelsee dann wieder links weg (sind ca. 40 zusätzliche Hm, bis zu 5 Min aufwärts Schieben, danach meist flowig mit ein paar S2 und am Ende sogar S3 Stellen. VORSICHT!! Mitten im Flow kurz vor der Rechtskurve zur Schotterstraße hin macht dér Trail eine 90-Grad Rechtskurve, die man vorher nicht/nur sehr schlecht sieht. Wenn du da mit zu viel Tempo angeschossen kommst findest dich 100m tiefer in der Geröllhalde wieder und du hast Glück, wenn's dann überhaupt noch Aua macht!!! Unterer Teil der Fanestrails dann S1-S2 mit 1 S3 Stelle (Vorsicht an den Platten, wenn's naß ist, dann wird das pervers rutschig).
Pederütrail ist teilw. durch eine neue Schotterpiste (entlang der Langlaufloipentrasse) übrlagert worden, sprich man muß da genau aufpassen, daß man die (immer noch vorhandenen!) Abzweige des alten Trails von der breiten Schotterpiste nicht verpaßt im Speedrausch...
Vom Kronplatzgipfel kannst auch den obersten Teil bereits runtertrailen (schwarz gepunktete/fein gestrichelte Linie nach Nordwesten: steiler S2. Dann rechts zum Einstieg des Herrensteigs...)


----------



## snooze (21. Juli 2014)

super, vielen Dank!
werde deine Tipps einpflegen. Danke für den Hinweis mit den Fanestrails, da wir dort wahrscheinlich am Mittag sein werden (Nachmittags wollen wir zurück in Bruneck sein).


----------



## snooze (10. November 2014)

ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her (Anfang September) aber habe gerade erst die gopro Videos eines Mitfahrers bekommen, da wurde das ganze wieder präsent.
Sehr schön wars! Wir hatten so viel Luft dass wir die Civetta Extrem und die Strada della Vena mit eingebaut haben.
Insgesamt waren es dann etwas über 8k hm und über 25k tiefenmeter, die Liftfahrerei funktioniert super, auch in Canazei wurden wir ohne Ritterrüstung befördert.
Vielen Dank nochmals an die Tippgeber hier, vor allem @dede, deine Beschreibungen waren 1A!
Es hat uns so gut gefallen dass wir nächstes Jahr wohl wieder in die Ecke wollen, suche daher nach Tipps welche Strecken da noch kombinierbar wären. Bei gleichem Startort (Bruneck) eher Richtung Osten 3 Zinnen oder Westen Rosengarten, Latemar? Wo gibts schönere, anspruchsvollere Abfahrten?


----------



## dede (12. November 2014)

Beides wunderbar darstellbar und an anspruchsvollen Downhills soll's in den Dolos nicht mangeln, egal wo....


----------



## Alex_37 (13. November 2014)

Hallo, suche grade den in Post #70 beschriebenen Track und finde nix.....


----------



## dede (14. November 2014)

Kommt drauf an wo du suchst.... auf der Karte findet man die relativ leicht....


----------



## Alex_37 (14. November 2014)

Meinte dem GPS-Track aus Post #68.
Da geht der Link leider nicht mehr....


----------



## snooze (14. November 2014)

probier mal den


----------



## Alex_37 (15. November 2014)

@snooze: Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsKaufmann (26. Dezember 2014)

Hab schon ein paar gute Biketouren in den Dolomiten vom Wanderhotel aus gemacht!! 
http://www.wanderhoteleuropa.com/
Beste Grüße


----------



## LarsKaufmann (26. Dezember 2014)

Hey bin oft am Kalterer See und suche nach neuen Tour-Möglichkeiten in der Umgebung!! 
viele Grüße!! 
www.seeleiten.it


----------



## mg! (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wir planen diese Tour ggf. in diesem Sommer zu machen. 

Mir kommt der 2. Tag ( bis zur 1. Bindelweghüttenübernachtung ) etwas kurz vor. Täuscht das ? Gibt es evtl. nen spannenden Schlenker ?

Markus


----------



## snooze (24. Mai 2015)

stimmt. Wir haben direkt den Schlenker über Canazei mit dem Bikepark dran gehangen und dann nur einmal auf der Hütte übernachtet.


----------



## mg! (24. Mai 2015)

Das heisst, Ihr habt den 2. und 3. Tag an einem gemacht ? Von den Aufwärts-HM sollte das ja hinhauen. Inkl. Col. Rodella - den könnte man beim zusammenlegen von Tag 2 und 3 ja noch rauslassen ...


----------



## snooze (25. Mai 2015)

Ja und inkl. Col Rodella, da oben war Schweinewetter da sind wir dann ganz schnell wieder runter.
Haben dann 2x in Alleghe übernachtet und die Straka della vena mit dran gehangen.


----------



## mg! (21. Juni 2015)

Ich bastel mir gerade noch das Stück vom Passo Giau zur Forcella Ambrizzola zusammen.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass man ab Passo Giau südwestlich zur Forcella de Col Piomnbin, dann weiter SW-W-S zur Forceall Giau und dann westlich über den 436(?) zur Forvella Amrizzola?


----------



## dede (23. Juni 2015)

Passo Giau-Forcella Zonia-Forcella Piombin-Forcella Giau-Forcella Ambrizzola ist immer der 436er bzw. der 1er Dolomitenhöhenweg (1 im Dreieck). Kann man eigtl. nicht verfehlen, wenn man immer auf der Höhe bleibt (anfangs fast eben.....)

Hier hast ein paar ganz aussagekräftige Fotos dazu =>  http://www.meteomerlara.com/articoli/mondeval/


----------

